# baptism of adopted child.



## Chocolate Button

Hi ladies I have been keeping an eye on your boards for a while and was wondering if you could answer a quick question. 
My DH and I have had 4 failed ivfs and are now on the adoption journey. I was wondering if we are blessed with a child through the adoption route can we still have the child baptised. We are both active within our church and would love to have that special moment with out child infrount of god and our church family. What if the child has already been baptised?
Any thoughts would be helpful.
Thanks. xx


----------



## **ElaineW**

Hi there
I'm not on this board but will tell you what my mums church does . They dont allow re baptism but they do dedications and thanksgiving services. VERY like a baptism but no water involved . You can still choose godparents though who promise to look after the childs spiritual upbringing.
love
Elaine xx


----------



## Boggy

Hi Chocolate Button

We're in the Church of Scotland and yes, definitely adopted children can be baptised.  Not sure what domination you are (if any) so can only say for CofS.

Cookie was baptised last month.  It was very very emotional, I'd always seen her baptism as being the end of our journey to parenthood.  We sang the song "Father God I Wonder"  as it has in it the line "Now I am your child, I am adopted in your family".  I thought was going to drown in my own tears at that point!  

Bx


----------



## Suzie

awww Boggy  

I am baptist and we have a dedication service for our little ones  It is just a service of promises that we make to look after/nurture our little one  

xx


----------



## Chocolate Button

Thanks ladies. I am from United Free Church Of Scotland and really would like to have some kind of service. From what Boggy says I will be able to.
Boggy Is that the case even if they have already been baptised?
I loved the song, even gave me tears when I was reading your post. Beautiful. xx

Thank you all so much your posts have made me realise that I can have that special service as a family. It may be a little different eg: blessing or similar, but will be just as special. 
Thank you. xx


----------



## Boggy

Hi CB

I've consulted my experts in church law(!) i.e. my DH & Dad who are Cof S ministers.  

The Free Church would have no problem baptising an adopted child, but it might be a problem if they'd been baptised elsewhere.  I'm sure they would do a blessing or special service of some kind without the water.

For children where there is uncertainty whether or not they have been baptised (e.g. abandoned children whose background is not known), there is a special set of words that can be used. 

Cookie's baptism was wonderful, really special and something I'd looked forward to for years!  I'm sure when your time comes it will be just as wonderful!   

Hope that helps

Bx


----------



## Chocolate Button

Oh Boggy I can't thank you enough. I feel so much better now that I know we can still have that special day.
Thank you again. xxx


----------

